# 47 Ronin to be released on home video 4/1/14



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

KEANU REEVES STARS IN THE 3D EPIC ACTION-ADVENTURE

47 RONIN

BE THE FIRST TO OWN IT ON DIGITAL HD MARCH 18, 2014
AND BRING HOME THE BLU-RAY™ COMBO PACK INCLUDING
BLU-RAY, DVD & DIGITAL HD WITH ULTRAVIOLET™ ON APRIL 1, 2014

NOW MOVIE FANS CAN WATCH 47 RONIN ANYWHERE ON THEIR FAVORITE DEVICES


Universal City, California, February 4, 2014— Keanu Reeves (The Matrix trilogy, The Day The Earth Stood Still) stars in a reimagining of one of Japan’s timeless tales, 47 Ronin, available on Blu-ray™ 3D and Blu-ray™ Combo Packs, DVD, DIGITAL HD including UltraViolet™ and On Demand on April 1, 2014, from Universal Studios Home Entertainment.


Based on an epic story, this extraordinary tale of inspiring courage has its origins in the early 18th century. After a treacherous warlord kills their master and banishes their kind, 47 leaderless samurai vow to seek vengeance and reclaim their honor. Transformed into a thrilling, visually stunning 3D film by director Carl Rinsch, 47 Ronin tells the story of a small group of warriors, or ronin, on a quest to avenge the death of their master. Battling across a savage world of mythical beasts, shape-shifting witches and wondrous terrors, the ronin must seek help from kai (Reeves), an enslaved half-breed they once rejected – in their ultimate fight for redemption.


Keanu Reeves leads an international cast that includes Hiroyuki Sanada (Sunshine, The Last Samurai) as Oishi, the leader of the ronin; Tadanobu Asano (The Wolverine, Thor: The Dark World) as Lord Kira, the treacherous villain who will stop at nothing to destroy his enemies; Academy Award®-nominated actress Rinko Kikuchi (Babel, Pacific Rim) as the Witch, a siren who executes Kira’s deadly plans; and Ko Shibasaki (The Lady Shogun and Her Men, One Missed Call) as Mika, the forbidden love of Kai’s life.


The Blu-ray™ Combo Pack includes a Blu-ray™, DVD and Digital HD with UltraViolet™. 

· BLU-RAY™ disc unleashes the power of your HDTV and is the best way to watch movies at home, featuring 6x the picture resolution of DVD, exclusive extras and theater-quality surround sound. 

· DVD offers the flexibility and convenience of playing movies in more places, both at home and away.

· DIGITAL HD with UltraViolet™ lets watch movies anywhere, on any device. Users can instantly stream or download movies to watch on iPad®, iPhone®, Android™, smart TVs, connected Blu-ray players, game consoles and more.



EXCLUSIVE 3D BLU-RAY™ COMBO PACK AND BLU-RAY™ COMBO PACK BONUS FEATURES:

· KEANU & KAI — Keanu Reeves embodies one of cinema’s most richly imagined heroes as Kai, the outcast who leads a small band of rebels against an army and supernatural enemies. Along with Reeves, director Carl Rinsch and other key voices from the filmmaking team reveal how this adventure would not be possible without Reeves’ mastery of martial arts and total immersion in the role.

· STEEL FURY: THE FIGHTS OF 47 RONIN — This featurette explores the intense research, choreography and rehearsals that went into creating the film’s unique action sequences, including Kai’s epic battle against the silver Samurai and the heart-stopping Kirin hunt sequence. 

· MYTHS, MAGIC & MONSTERS: THE FX OF 47 RONIN — 47 Ronin’s world-class creative team reveals the technological magic it used to bring to life the creatures of ancient Japanese folklore, including The Kirin (a giant hybrid beast with the head of a dragon and the body of a deer), the Kitsune witch, the Oni troll and the demonic Tengu Monks.

3D BLU-RAY, BLU-RAY and DVD BONUS FEATURES:

· RE-FORGING THE LEGEND — The story of 47 Ronin is one of Japan’s most time-honored legends. The filmmakers talk about how they brought this “dream world” to the big screen, from script to costumes, visual design, and culture.

· DELETED SCENES



CAST AND FILMMAKERS:

Cast: Keanu Reeves, Hiroyuki Sanada, Tadanobu Asano, Rinko Kikuchi, Ko Shibasaki

Directed by: Carl Rinsch

Screenplay by: Chris Morgan, Hossein Amini

Story by: Chris Morgan, Walter Hamada

Producers: Pamela Abdy, Eric McLeod

Director of Photography: John Mathieson

Production Design by: Jan Roelfs

Editor: Stuart Baird

Costumes by: Penny Rose

Original Music by: Ilan Eshkeri



TECHNICAL INFORMATION – 3D BLU-RAY™:

Street Date: April 1, 2014

Copyright: 2014 Universal Studios. All Rights Reserved.

Selection Numbers: 61131766 (U.S), 61131767 (CDN)

Running Time: 1 Hour 59 Minutes

Layers: BD-50

Aspect Ratio: Widescreen 2.40:1

Rating: PG-13 for intense sequences of violence and action, some disturbing images, and thematic elements

Technical Info: DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1/DVS 2.0 Dolby Digital2, DTS Digital Surround 5.1 (Spanish, French)

Subtitles: English SDH, Spanish and French



TECHNICAL INFORMATION – BLU-RAY™:

Street Date: April 1, 2014

Copyright: 2014 Universal Studios. All Rights Reserved.

Selection Numbers: 61130457 (U.S), 61131189 (CDN)

Running Time: 1 Hour 59 Minutes

Layers: BD-50

Aspect Ratio: Widescreen 2.40:1

Rating: PG-13 for intense sequences of violence and action, some disturbing images, and thematic elements

Technical Info: DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1/DVS 2.0 Dolby Digital2, DTS Digital Surround 5.1 (Spanish, French)

Subtitles: English SDH, Spanish and French



TECHNICAL INFORMATION – DVD:

Street Date: April 1, 2014

Copyright: 2014 Universal Studios. All Rights Reserved.

Selection Numbers: 61119170 (U.S), 61131190 (CDN)

Running Time: 1 Hour 59 Minutes

Layers: Dual Layer

Aspect Ratio: 2.40:1

Rating: PG-13 for intense sequences of violence and action, some disturbing images, and thematic elements

Technical Info: DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1/DVS 2.0 Dolby Digital2, DTS Digital Surround 5.1 (Spanish, French)

Subtitles: English SDH, Spanish and French


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Did you see this Mike? I did not, but my parents did and they liked it.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ALMFamily said:


> Did you see this Mike? I did not, but my parents did and they liked it.


not yet, I almost saw it in theaters but decided to wait for home video


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

I watched the movie when it was in theaters. I thought it was mediocre. I am a Keanu Reeves fan but this movie is not one I plan on buying.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I also was interested in seeing this from the trailers but everybody who I talked to who actually saw this in the theater was not that impressed. I will check it as a rental. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Inceptic (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah I was gonna go see this at the theater, but it had so many bad reviews, I chose to wait.

Not so much of a fan of Keanu, but I do like martial arts movies. They don't seem to make many martial arts films any more.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Inceptic said:


> Yeah I was gonna go see this at the theater, but it had so many bad reviews, I chose to wait.
> 
> Not so much of a fan of Keanu, but I do like martial arts movies. They don't seem to make many martial arts films any more.


In regards to your last sentence - did you watch "The Raid: Redemption?" The sequel comes out fairly soon in Indonesia. No clue when the US release date is. It looks like it'll be awesome. Iko Uwais is a great martial artist and silat is very cool to see in action.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

gorb said:


> In regards to your last sentence - did you watch "The Raid: Redemption?" The sequel comes out fairly soon in Indonesia. No clue when the US release date is. It looks like it'll be awesome. Iko Uwais is a great martial artist and silat is very cool to see in action.


Berandyl looks like it will be NUTS by all accounts. Early reports say it makes the first look like child's play


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Mike Edwards said:


> Berandyl looks like it will be NUTS by all accounts. Early reports say it makes the first look like child's play


Yeah, based on all the early chatter it's going to be awesome. I really enjoyed the first one (which was crazy action packed). I'm definitely looking forward to it. There should be more silat films


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

gorb said:


> Yeah, based on all the early chatter it's going to be awesome. I really enjoyed the first one (which was crazy action packed). I'm definitely looking forward to it. There should be more silat films


did you see his breakout film, Merantau?


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Mike Edwards said:


> did you see his breakout film, Merantau?


Yes, I saw Merantau as well. Enjoyed that too


----------



## Inceptic (Jan 24, 2010)

gorb said:


> In regards to your last sentence - did you watch "The Raid: Redemption?" The sequel comes out fairly soon in Indonesia. No clue when the US release date is. It looks like it'll be awesome. Iko Uwais is a great martial artist and silat is very cool to see in action.


Wow. No, I haven't seen it! From the trailer it looks fantastic, and it also has good reviews. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

for those of you with 3D glasses for your computer. here's some fun gifs 

the first 2 are 3D. the second two are just fun 2D ones


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks for the gifs, those are pretty neat.

Revisiting this thread made me rewatch all the previews for The Raid 2/Berandal. I'm super excited for that. I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

gorb said:


> Thanks for the gifs, those are pretty neat.
> 
> Revisiting this thread made me rewatch all the previews for The Raid 2/Berandal. I'm super excited for that. I can't wait to see it!


I've heard NOTHING but amazing thing about Berandal... I'm literally shaking in anticipation


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Just watched Ronin 47 today. Not a bad movie. Not the best but I enjoyed watching it anyways. I got confused in my post earlier about watching it in the past. I got confused on the Tai Chi movie Keanu did earlier.

And I am now going to watch the first Raid movie. :T On tonight.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

chrapladm said:


> Just watched Ronin 47 today. Not a bad movie. Not the best but I enjoyed watching it anyways. I got confused in my post earlier about watching it in the past. I got confused on the Tai Chi movie Keanu did earlier.
> 
> And I am now going to watch the first Raid movie. :T On tonight.


Yeah. Keanu did "Man of Tai chi" and 47 Ronin back to back. So they kind of blurred


----------

